# Cold Friday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Woke up to some cold morning air. Wind against tide make the waves stack up for a bumpy ride this morning. We got right on them first thing and boy these where nice big crappie. Anything under 11 inches where released. Lots of LGMouth today as well. 

































Good day 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That does look like a goodday. Congrats on the catch.


----------

